# postgresql95-client and php7.2 something went missing with a pkg upgrade ?



## S66 (Oct 13, 2019)

Just updated a perfectly fine working system
From:
FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p0
With a pkg installed set of packages from 12 Jul 2019

to
FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p
With a newly updated set of pkg installed set of packages (today)

What I see is php command line warnings that were not there before

PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library 'pdo_pgsql.so' (tried: /usr/local/lib/php/20170718/pdo_pgsql.so (Shared object "libpq.so.5" not found, required by "pdo_pgsql.so"), /usr/local/lib/php/20170718/pdo_pgsql.so.so (Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20170718/pdo_pgsql.so.so")) in Unknown on line 0

This machine does not (should not either) run a postgresql database, but php should be able to access it on a remote server!

I still had the pkg upgrade output:

# pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   1.7MB/s    00:04   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 32947 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    pkg: 1.11.1 -> 1.12.0

Number of packages to be upgraded: 1

The process will require 2 MiB more space.
3 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Fetching pkg-1.12.0.txz: 100%    3 MiB   1.8MB/s    00:02   
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/1] Upgrading pkg from 1.11.1 to 1.12.0...
[1/1] Extracting pkg-1.12.0: 100%
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (52 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (52 candidates): 100%
The following 52 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:

    postgresql11-client: 11.5

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:

    webp: 1.0.2 -> 1.0.3_1
    smartmontools: 7.0 -> 7.0_1
    rsync: 3.1.3 -> 3.1.3_1
    postgresql95-client: 9.5.18 -> 9.5.19
    php72-zlib: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-xmlwriter: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-xmlreader: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-xml: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-tokenizer: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-simplexml: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-session: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-pdo_pgsql: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-pdo_mysql: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-pdo: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-openssl: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-opcache: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-mysqli: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-mbstring: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-json: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-iconv: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-hash: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-gd: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-ftp: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-filter: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-fileinfo: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-exif: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-dom: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-curl: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-ctype: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    perl5: 5.28.2 -> 5.30.0
    pcre: 8.43_1 -> 8.43_2
    opensmtpd: 5.9.2p1_6,1 -> 5.9.2p1_7,1
    oniguruma: 6.9.2 -> 6.9.3
    mariadb103-server: 10.3.16 -> 10.3.17
    mariadb103-client: 10.3.16 -> 10.3.17
    libmaxminddb: 1.3.2_1 -> 1.3.2_2
    liblz4: 1.9.1,1 -> 1.9.2,1
    libgd: 2.2.5_1,1 -> 2.2.5_2,1
    libevent: 2.1.10 -> 2.1.11
    libargon2: 20171227_1 -> 20190702
    libICE: 1.0.9_3,1 -> 1.0.10,1
    jpeg-turbo: 2.0.2 -> 2.0.3
    geoipupdate: 4.0.3 -> 4.0.5
    galera: 25.3.26 -> 25.3.28
    freetype2: 2.10.0 -> 2.10.1
    expat: 2.2.6_1 -> 2.2.8
    curl: 7.65.1 -> 7.66.0
    ca_root_nss: 3.45 -> 3.46.1
    boost-libs: 1.70.0_2 -> 1.71.0
    bash: 5.0.7 -> 5.0.11

Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be upgraded: 51

The process will require 12 MiB more space.
80 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/52] Fetching webp-1.0.3_1.txz: 100%  410 KiB 420.4kB/s    00:01   
[2/52] Fetching smartmontools-7.0_1.txz: 100%  485 KiB 496.9kB/s    00:01   
[3/52] Fetching rsync-3.1.3_1.txz: 100%  307 KiB 314.2kB/s    00:01   
[4/52] Fetching postgresql95-client-9.5.19.txz: 100%    2 MiB   2.4MB/s    00:01   
[5/52] Fetching php72-zlib-7.2.23.txz: 100%   18 KiB  18.0kB/s    00:01   
[6/52] Fetching php72-xmlwriter-7.2.23.txz: 100%   13 KiB  13.5kB/s    00:01   
[7/52] Fetching php72-xmlreader-7.2.23.txz: 100%   13 KiB  13.1kB/s    00:01   
[8/52] Fetching php72-xml-7.2.23.txz: 100%   20 KiB  20.6kB/s    00:01   
[9/52] Fetching php72-tokenizer-7.2.23.txz: 100%    9 KiB   9.2kB/s    00:01   
[10/52] Fetching php72-simplexml-7.2.23.txz: 100%   23 KiB  24.0kB/s    00:01   
[11/52] Fetching php72-session-7.2.23.txz: 100%   35 KiB  36.0kB/s    00:01   
[12/52] Fetching php72-pdo_pgsql-7.2.23.txz: 100%   18 KiB  18.6kB/s    00:01   
[13/52] Fetching php72-pdo_mysql-7.2.23.txz: 100%   16 KiB  16.9kB/s    00:01   
[14/52] Fetching php72-pdo-7.2.23.txz: 100%   46 KiB  46.9kB/s    00:01   
[15/52] Fetching php72-openssl-7.2.23.txz: 100%   55 KiB  56.7kB/s    00:01   
[16/52] Fetching php72-opcache-7.2.23.txz: 100%  168 KiB 172.0kB/s    00:01   
[17/52] Fetching php72-mysqli-7.2.23.txz: 100%   40 KiB  41.4kB/s    00:01   
[18/52] Fetching php72-mbstring-7.2.23.txz: 100%  720 KiB 737.8kB/s    00:01   
[19/52] Fetching php72-json-7.2.23.txz: 100%   21 KiB  21.9kB/s    00:01   
[20/52] Fetching php72-iconv-7.2.23.txz: 100%   18 KiB  18.6kB/s    00:01   
[21/52] Fetching php72-hash-7.2.23.txz: 100%  150 KiB 153.2kB/s    00:01   
[22/52] Fetching php72-gd-7.2.23.txz: 100%   31 KiB  31.5kB/s    00:01   
[23/52] Fetching php72-ftp-7.2.23.txz: 100%   24 KiB  24.4kB/s    00:01   
[24/52] Fetching php72-filter-7.2.23.txz: 100%   19 KiB  19.6kB/s    00:01   
[25/52] Fetching php72-fileinfo-7.2.23.txz: 100%  238 KiB 243.4kB/s    00:01   
[26/52] Fetching php72-exif-7.2.23.txz: 100%   29 KiB  29.5kB/s    00:01   
[27/52] Fetching php72-dom-7.2.23.txz: 100%   55 KiB  56.8kB/s    00:01   
[28/52] Fetching php72-curl-7.2.23.txz: 100%   28 KiB  28.7kB/s    00:01   
[29/52] Fetching php72-ctype-7.2.23.txz: 100%    7 KiB   6.7kB/s    00:01   
[30/52] Fetching php72-7.2.23.txz: 100%    3 MiB   1.8MB/s    00:02   
[31/52] Fetching perl5-5.30.0.txz: 100%   14 MiB   3.7MB/s    00:04   
[32/52] Fetching pcre-8.43_2.txz: 100%    1 MiB   1.3MB/s    00:01   
[33/52] Fetching opensmtpd-5.9.2p1_7,1.txz: 100%  244 KiB 249.9kB/s    00:01   
[34/52] Fetching oniguruma-6.9.3.txz: 100%  214 KiB 219.5kB/s    00:01   
[35/52] Fetching mariadb103-server-10.3.17.txz: 100%   30 MiB   5.2MB/s    00:06   
[36/52] Fetching mariadb103-client-10.3.17.txz: 100%    2 MiB   1.8MB/s    00:01   
[37/52] Fetching libmaxminddb-1.3.2_2.txz: 100%   37 KiB  37.8kB/s    00:01   
[38/52] Fetching liblz4-1.9.2,1.txz: 100%  165 KiB 168.8kB/s    00:01   
[39/52] Fetching libgd-2.2.5_2,1.txz: 100%  197 KiB 201.4kB/s    00:01   
[40/52] Fetching libevent-2.1.11.txz: 100%  314 KiB 321.5kB/s    00:01   
[41/52] Fetching libargon2-20190702.txz: 100%   64 KiB  65.8kB/s    00:01   
[42/52] Fetching libICE-1.0.10,1.txz: 100%   92 KiB  93.7kB/s    00:01   
[43/52] Fetching jpeg-turbo-2.0.3.txz: 100%  343 KiB 351.0kB/s    00:01   
[44/52] Fetching geoipupdate-4.0.5.txz: 100%    3 MiB   1.7MB/s    00:02   
[45/52] Fetching galera-25.3.28.txz: 100%  850 KiB 870.3kB/s    00:01   
[46/52] Fetching freetype2-2.10.1.txz: 100%    1 MiB 701.6kB/s    00:02   
[47/52] Fetching expat-2.2.8.txz: 100%  121 KiB 124.0kB/s    00:01   
[48/52] Fetching curl-7.66.0.txz: 100%    1 MiB   1.3MB/s    00:01   
[49/52] Fetching ca_root_nss-3.46.1.txz: 100%  287 KiB 293.7kB/s    00:01   
[50/52] Fetching boost-libs-1.71.0.txz: 100%   12 MiB   3.3MB/s    00:04   
[51/52] Fetching bash-5.0.11.txz: 100%    2 MiB 793.0kB/s    00:02   
[52/52] Fetching postgresql11-client-11.5.txz: 100%    3 MiB   2.7MB/s    00:01   
Checking integrity... done (2 conflicting)
  - postgresql11-client-11.5 conflicts with postgresql95-client-9.5.19 on /usr/local/bin/clusterdb
  - postgresql11-client-11.5 conflicts with postgresql95-client-9.5.18 on /usr/local/bin/clusterdb
Cannot solve problem using SAT solver, trying another plan
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Conflicts with the existing packages have been found.
One more solver iteration is needed to resolve them.
The following 51 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    libICE: 1.0.9_3,1 -> 1.0.10,1
    jpeg-turbo: 2.0.2 -> 2.0.3
    pcre: 8.43_1 -> 8.43_2
    libargon2: 20171227_1 -> 20190702
    freetype2: 2.10.0 -> 2.10.1
    expat: 2.2.6_1 -> 2.2.8
    webp: 1.0.2 -> 1.0.3_1
    php72: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    perl5: 5.28.2 -> 5.30.0
    ca_root_nss: 3.45 -> 3.46.1
    boost-libs: 1.70.0_2 -> 1.71.0
    php72-pdo: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-dom: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    oniguruma: 6.9.2 -> 6.9.3
    mariadb103-client: 10.3.16 -> 10.3.17
    libgd: 2.2.5_1,1 -> 2.2.5_2,1
    libevent: 2.1.10 -> 2.1.11
    galera: 25.3.26 -> 25.3.28
    curl: 7.65.1 -> 7.66.0
    smartmontools: 7.0 -> 7.0_1
    rsync: 3.1.3 -> 3.1.3_1
    php72-zlib: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-xmlwriter: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-xmlreader: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-xml: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-tokenizer: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-simplexml: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-session: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-pdo_mysql: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-openssl: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-opcache: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-mysqli: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-mbstring: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-json: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-iconv: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-hash: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-gd: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-ftp: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-filter: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-fileinfo: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-exif: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-curl: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    php72-ctype: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23
    opensmtpd: 5.9.2p1_6,1 -> 5.9.2p1_7,1
    mariadb103-server: 10.3.16 -> 10.3.17
    libmaxminddb: 1.3.2_1 -> 1.3.2_2
    liblz4: 1.9.1,1 -> 1.9.2,1
    geoipupdate: 4.0.3 -> 4.0.5
    bash: 5.0.7 -> 5.0.11

Number of packages to be upgraded: 49

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/51] Upgrading jpeg-turbo from 2.0.2 to 2.0.3...
[1/51] Extracting jpeg-turbo-2.0.3: 100%
[2/51] Upgrading pcre from 8.43_1 to 8.43_2...
[2/51] Extracting pcre-8.43_2: 100%
[3/51] Upgrading libargon2 from 20171227_1 to 20190702...
[3/51] Extracting libargon2-20190702: 100%
[4/51] Upgrading freetype2 from 2.10.0 to 2.10.1...
[4/51] Extracting freetype2-2.10.1: 100%
[5/51] Upgrading webp from 1.0.2 to 1.0.3_1...
[5/51] Extracting webp-1.0.3_1: 100%
[6/51] Upgrading php72 from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[6/51] Extracting php72-7.2.23: 100%
You may need to manually remove /usr/local/etc/php-fpm.d/www.conf if it is no longer needed.
[7/51] Upgrading perl5 from 5.28.2 to 5.30.0...
[7/51] Extracting perl5-5.30.0: 100%
[8/51] Upgrading ca_root_nss from 3.45 to 3.46.1...
[8/51] Extracting ca_root_nss-3.46.1: 100%
[9/51] Upgrading boost-libs from 1.70.0_2 to 1.71.0...
[9/51] Extracting boost-libs-1.71.0: 100%
[9/51] Installing postgresql95-client-9.5.19...
[9/51] Extracting postgresql95-client-9.5.19: 100%
[10/51] Upgrading php72-pdo from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[10/51] Extracting php72-pdo-7.2.23: 100%
[11/51] Upgrading php72-dom from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[11/51] Extracting php72-dom-7.2.23: 100%
[12/51] Upgrading oniguruma from 6.9.2 to 6.9.3...
[12/51] Extracting oniguruma-6.9.3: 100%
[13/51] Upgrading mariadb103-client from 10.3.16 to 10.3.17...
[13/51] Extracting mariadb103-client-10.3.17: 100%
[14/51] Upgrading libgd from 2.2.5_1,1 to 2.2.5_2,1...
[14/51] Extracting libgd-2.2.5_2,1: 100%
[15/51] Upgrading libevent from 2.1.10 to 2.1.11...
[15/51] Extracting libevent-2.1.11: 100%
[16/51] Upgrading galera from 25.3.26 to 25.3.28...
[16/51] Extracting galera-25.3.28: 100%
[17/51] Upgrading curl from 7.65.1 to 7.66.0...
[17/51] Extracting curl-7.66.0: 100%
[18/51] Deinstalling postgresql95-client-9.5.18...
[18/51] Deleting files for postgresql95-client-9.5.18: 100%
[19/51] Upgrading libICE from 1.0.9_3,1 to 1.0.10,1...
[19/51] Extracting libICE-1.0.10,1: 100%
[20/51] Upgrading expat from 2.2.6_1 to 2.2.8...
[20/51] Extracting expat-2.2.8: 100%
[21/51] Upgrading smartmontools from 7.0 to 7.0_1...
[21/51] Extracting smartmontools-7.0_1: 100%
[22/51] Upgrading rsync from 3.1.3 to 3.1.3_1...
[22/51] Extracting rsync-3.1.3_1: 100%
[23/51] Upgrading php72-zlib from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[23/51] Extracting php72-zlib-7.2.23: 100%
[24/51] Upgrading php72-xmlwriter from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[24/51] Extracting php72-xmlwriter-7.2.23: 100%
[25/51] Upgrading php72-xmlreader from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[25/51] Extracting php72-xmlreader-7.2.23: 100%
[26/51] Upgrading php72-xml from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[26/51] Extracting php72-xml-7.2.23: 100%
[27/51] Upgrading php72-tokenizer from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[27/51] Extracting php72-tokenizer-7.2.23: 100%
[28/51] Upgrading php72-simplexml from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[28/51] Extracting php72-simplexml-7.2.23: 100%
[29/51] Upgrading php72-session from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[29/51] Extracting php72-session-7.2.23: 100%
[30/51] Upgrading php72-pdo_mysql from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[30/51] Extracting php72-pdo_mysql-7.2.23: 100%
[31/51] Upgrading php72-openssl from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[31/51] Extracting php72-openssl-7.2.23: 100%
[32/51] Upgrading php72-opcache from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[32/51] Extracting php72-opcache-7.2.23: 100%
[33/51] Upgrading php72-mysqli from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[33/51] Extracting php72-mysqli-7.2.23: 100%
[34/51] Upgrading php72-mbstring from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[34/51] Extracting php72-mbstring-7.2.23: 100%
[35/51] Upgrading php72-json from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[35/51] Extracting php72-json-7.2.23: 100%
[36/51] Upgrading php72-iconv from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[36/51] Extracting php72-iconv-7.2.23: 100%
[37/51] Upgrading php72-hash from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[37/51] Extracting php72-hash-7.2.23: 100%
[38/51] Upgrading php72-gd from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[38/51] Extracting php72-gd-7.2.23: 100%
[39/51] Upgrading php72-ftp from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[39/51] Extracting php72-ftp-7.2.23: 100%
[40/51] Upgrading php72-filter from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[40/51] Extracting php72-filter-7.2.23: 100%
[41/51] Upgrading php72-fileinfo from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[41/51] Extracting php72-fileinfo-7.2.23: 100%
[42/51] Upgrading php72-exif from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[42/51] Extracting php72-exif-7.2.23: 100%
[43/51] Upgrading php72-curl from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[43/51] Extracting php72-curl-7.2.23: 100%
[44/51] Upgrading php72-ctype from 7.2.21 to 7.2.23...
[44/51] Extracting php72-ctype-7.2.23: 100%
[45/51] Upgrading opensmtpd from 5.9.2p1_6,1 to 5.9.2p1_7,1...
===> Creating groups.
Using existing group '_smtpd'.
Using existing group '_smtpq'.
===> Creating users
Using existing user '_smtpd'.
Using existing user '_smtpq'.
[45/51] Extracting opensmtpd-5.9.2p1_7,1: 100%
You may need to manually remove /usr/local/etc/mail/smtpd.conf if it is no longer needed.
[46/51] Upgrading mariadb103-server from 10.3.16 to 10.3.17...
===> Creating groups.
Using existing group 'mysql'.
===> Creating users
Using existing user 'mysql'.
[46/51] Extracting mariadb103-server-10.3.17: 100%
[47/51] Upgrading libmaxminddb from 1.3.2_1 to 1.3.2_2...
[47/51] Extracting libmaxminddb-1.3.2_2: 100%
[48/51] Upgrading liblz4 from 1.9.1,1 to 1.9.2,1...
[48/51] Extracting liblz4-1.9.2,1: 100%
[49/51] Upgrading geoipupdate from 4.0.3 to 4.0.5...
[49/51] Extracting geoipupdate-4.0.5: 100%
You may need to manually remove /usr/local/etc/GeoIP.conf if it is no longer needed.
[50/51] Upgrading bash from 5.0.7 to 5.0.11...
[50/51] Extracting bash-5.0.11: 100%
=====
Message from postgresql95-client-9.5.19:

--
The PostgreSQL port has a collection of "side orders":

postgresql-docs
  For all of the html documentation

p5-Pg
  A perl5 API for client access to PostgreSQL databases.

postgresql-tcltk
  If you want tcl/tk client support.

postgresql-jdbc
  For Java JDBC support.

postgresql-odbc
  For client access from unix applications using ODBC as access
  method. Not needed to access unix PostgreSQL servers from Win32
  using ODBC. See below.

ruby-postgres, py-psycopg2
  For client access to PostgreSQL databases using the ruby & python
  languages.

postgresql-plperl, postgresql-pltcl & postgresql-plruby
  For using perl5, tcl & ruby as procedural languages.

postgresql-contrib
  Lots of contributed utilities, postgresql functions and
  datatypes. There you find pg_standby, pgcrypto and many other cool
  things.

etc...
=====
Message from mariadb103-server-10.3.17:

--
Remember to run mysql_upgrade (with the optional --datadir=<dbdir> flag)
the first time you start the MySQL server after an upgrade from an
earlier version.


Looks like somehow something went amiss with dependencies and the "resolved" conflict was actually not all that well handled.

FWIW: there is not anymore a libpq.so.5 on the system, but there was one:
# locate libpq.so.5
/usr/local/lib/libpq.so.5
# file /usr/local/lib/libpq.so.5
/usr/local/lib/libpq.so.5: cannot open `/usr/local/lib/libpq.so.5' (No such file or directory)
# find / -name "libpq*"
/usr/ports/databases/libpqtypes

For more info:
# pkg info
bash-5.0.11                    GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
boost-libs-1.71.0              Free portable C++ libraries (without Boost.Python)
ca_root_nss-3.46.1             Root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
curl-7.66.0                    Command line tool and library for transferring data with URLs
dialog4ports-0.1.6             Console Interface to configure ports
easy-rsa-3.0.6                 Small RSA key management package based on openssl
expat-2.2.8                    XML 1.0 parser written in C
fontconfig-2.12.6,1            XML-based font configuration API for X Windows
freetype2-2.10.1               Free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
galera-25.3.28                 Synchronous multi-master replication engine
geoipupdate-4.0.5              Fetch the latest copies of the GeoIP2 databases
gettext-runtime-0.20.1         GNU gettext runtime libraries and programs
giflib-5.1.9                   Tools and library routines for working with GIF images
icu-64.2,1                     International Components for Unicode (from IBM)
indexinfo-0.3.1                Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
jbigkit-2.1_1                  Lossless compression for bi-level images such as scanned pages, faxes
jpeg-turbo-2.0.3               SIMD-accelerated JPEG codec which replaces libjpeg
libICE-1.0.10,1                Inter Client Exchange library for X11
libSM-1.2.3,1                  Session Management library for X11
libX11-1.6.8,1                 X11 library
libXau-1.0.9                   Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXdmcp-1.1.3                 X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXext-1.3.4,1                X11 Extension library
libXpm-3.5.12_2                X Pixmap library
libXt-1.2.0,1                  X Toolkit library
libargon2-20190702             Memory hard password hashing program and library
libasr-1.0.2_2                 Asynchronous DNS resolver library
libedit-3.1.20190324,1         Command line editor library
libevent-2.1.11                API for executing callback functions on events or timeouts
libgd-2.2.5_2,1                Graphics library for fast creation of images
libiconv-1.14_11               Character set conversion library
libidn2-2.2.0                  Implementation of IDNA2008 internationalized domain names
liblz4-1.9.2,1                 LZ4 compression library, lossless and very fast
libmaxminddb-1.3.2_2           Library for the MaxMind DB file format used for GeoIP2
libnghttp2-1.39.2              HTTP/2.0 C Library
libpthread-stubs-0.4           This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
libunistring-0.9.10_1          Unicode string library
libxcb-1.13.1                  The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxml2-2.9.9                  XML parser library for GNOME
lzo2-2.10_1                    Portable speedy, lossless data compression library
mariadb103-client-10.3.17      Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mariadb103-server-10.3.17      Multithreaded SQL database (server)
nginx-1.14.0_14,2              Robust and small WWW server
oniguruma-6.9.3                Regular expressions library compatible with POSIX/GNU/Perl
opensmtpd-5.9.2p1_7,1          Security- and simplicity-focused SMTP server from OpenBSD
openvpn-2.4.7                  Secure IP/Ethernet tunnel daemon
pcre-8.43_2                    Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl5-5.30.0                   Practical Extraction and Report Language
pftop-0.7_8                    Utility for real-time display of statistics for pf
php72-7.2.23                   PHP Scripting Language
php72-ctype-7.2.23             The ctype shared extension for php
php72-curl-7.2.23              The curl shared extension for php
php72-dom-7.2.23               The dom shared extension for php
php72-exif-7.2.23              The exif shared extension for php
php72-fileinfo-7.2.23          The fileinfo shared extension for php
php72-filter-7.2.23            The filter shared extension for php
php72-ftp-7.2.23               The ftp shared extension for php
php72-gd-7.2.23                The gd shared extension for php
php72-hash-7.2.23              The hash shared extension for php
php72-iconv-7.2.23             The iconv shared extension for php
php72-json-7.2.23              The json shared extension for php
php72-mbstring-7.2.23          The mbstring shared extension for php
php72-mysqli-7.2.23            The mysqli shared extension for php
php72-opcache-7.2.23           The opcache shared extension for php
php72-openssl-7.2.23           The openssl shared extension for php
php72-pdo-7.2.23               The pdo shared extension for php
php72-pdo_mysql-7.2.23         The pdo_mysql shared extension for php
php72-pdo_pgsql-7.2.21         The pdo_pgsql shared extension for php
php72-session-7.2.23           The session shared extension for php
php72-simplexml-7.2.23         The simplexml shared extension for php
php72-tokenizer-7.2.23         The tokenizer shared extension for php
php72-xml-7.2.23               The xml shared extension for php
php72-xmlreader-7.2.23         The xmlreader shared extension for php
php72-xmlwriter-7.2.23         The xmlwriter shared extension for php
php72-zlib-7.2.23              The zlib shared extension for php
pkg-1.12.0                     Package manager
png-1.6.37                     Library for manipulating PNG images
postgresql95-client-9.5.19     PostgreSQL database (client)
readline-8.0.0                 Library for editing command lines as they are typed
rsync-3.1.3_1                  Network file distribution/synchronization utility
smartmontools-7.0_1            S.M.A.R.T. disk monitoring tools
tiff-4.0.10_1                  Tools and library routines for working with TIFF images
unixODBC-2.3.7                 ODBC library suite for Unix
webp-1.0.3_1                   Google WebP image format conversion tool
wget-1.20.3                    Retrieve files from the Net via HTTP(S) and FTP
xorgproto-2019.1               xorg protocol headers


Pointers appreciated!


----------



## S66 (Oct 13, 2019)

Been looking at why the postgresql pdo wasn't updating along with the others - felt weird.


Rerunning the pkg update and upgrade seems to yield this:

# pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
# pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (2 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (2 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (2 conflicting)
  - postgresql11-client-11.5 conflicts with postgresql95-client-9.5.19 on /usr/local/bin/clusterdb
  - postgresql11-client-11.5 conflicts with postgresql95-client-9.5.19 on /usr/local/bin/clusterdb
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 3 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
    postgresql95-client-9.5.19

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    postgresql11-client: 11.5

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    php72-pdo_pgsql: 7.2.21 -> 7.2.23

Number of packages to be removed: 1
Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be upgraded: 1

The process will require 1 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:


----------



## swegen (Oct 13, 2019)

The upgrade was unable to solve all version conflicts on the first round.



S66 said:


> One more solver iteration is needed to resolve them.


This means you need to re-run `pkg upgrade` to complete the upgrade of the conflicting postgresql95-client.

That should return your system into working order.


----------



## S66 (Oct 13, 2019)

swegen said:


> The upgrade was unable to solve all version conflicts on the first round.
> 
> 
> This means you need to re-run `pkg upgrade` to complete the upgrade of the conflicting postgresql95-client.
> ...


It did - and it took me a while but I figured it out myself.

But to be honest that message might have been a lot clearer for the users of the pkg system (I'm sure those developing it know what it means, but...).  
Those using it might very much need a "re-run `pkg upgrade` to complete the upgrade" or something like that written on a user level.


----------

